# Chocolate Filled Strawberries



## Ol-blue (Jun 15, 2007)

I would think it would be so neat to put these strawberries in those 1/2 dozen clear plastic egg container that I have seen on the Rachel Ray show. If you are lucky enough to have the clear plastic egg containers in your area then you would not have to cut the bottom of the strawberries off. Do this only if you want them to stand on a plate.
The empty strawberry containers work great also. 
Enjoy! Debbie

Chocolate Filled Strawberries












STRAWBERRIES; Large.
1 cup(s) SEMI SWEET CHOCOLATE CHIPS
1 cup(s) WHIPPING CREAM; Heavy.
1/8 cup(s) SUGAR
STAWBERRY LEAVES; Or Mint Leaves.
_____
Remove stems from strawberries.
Partially hollow out strawberries.
Cut a slice off the bottom of each strawberry so that it will stand on end.
Melt chocolate chips over a double boiler or in the microwave in a microwave safe bowl.
Cook and stir just until the chocolate melts.
The chocolate will continue to melt as you stir.
You do not want the melted chocolate to be hot.
Pour the whipping cream into a chilled bowl.
Use an mixer on high speed, beat until soft peaks form.
Add the sugar and beat until stiff peaks form.
Add the melted chocolate into the whipped cream as quickly as possible, and continue to mix on high speed until combined, about 1 minute.
Transfer Chocolate Cream mixture to a pastry bag with a star tip or spoon into a large plastic bag with a ¼ inch wide opening cut at one corner.
Pipe the cream into the strawberry holes, filling completely and mounding mixture a little.
Place a strawberry leaf or mint sprig in the top of each strawberry.
Refrigerate.
It is best to eat the strawberries within 24 hours.
I usually use two 16 ounce boxes of strawberries and have a little chocolate cream left over.
It all depends on the size of the berries.
_____


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 15, 2007)

Those look so yummy good and so very pretty, thanks for sharing !


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 15, 2007)

You are very Welcome! Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2007)

what a perfectly great idea!  dipped ones were getting boring anyway.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree with you mudbug. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 18, 2007)

What a nice change! I agree Mudbud.


----------



## CherryRed (Jun 18, 2007)

These look awesome. I'm making them sometime!


----------



## college_cook (Jun 18, 2007)

I had a different perception when I read the title "chocolate filled" strawberries.  For some reason I was imagining strawberries injected with melted chocolate, so your unsuspecting guests would get a delightful, chocolately surprise when they bit into the berry.  These are very cool, and will definately make an appearance on my table sometime in the future.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 19, 2007)

They look great. Who doesn't like that combo.


----------

